# Wie Supreme Commander und Addon patchen?



## Pffzzhh! (26. September 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

also ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein. Ich habe mir jetzt Supreme Commander + Addon gekauft.

Es läuft an sich auch, leider scheint die erweiterte Option bei Skirmish, "keine Spielbeender", nicht zu ziehen, der Gegner und ich können bspw. Tech 4 Artillerie und Raketenabschussanlagen bauen.

Nun wollte ich das SPiel patchen, in der Hoffnung, das dies den Fehler behebt und bin vor einer blöden Aufgabe:

Die einzelnen Patches basieren jeweils auf dem Vorgänger. Nun möchte ich natürlich mit dem Richtigen beginnen, finde aber auf Teufel komm raus nirgends die passende Versionsangabe meiner installierten Versionen. Die Details der .exe zeigen leider eine andere Nummerierung als die Patches. 

Wie kann ich nun das SPiel sauber und fehlerfrei patchen?


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2009)

Hier kannst du herholen, aber nimm bitte kein "no SecuRom-Patch"! ^^

-> Forged Alliance: Supreme Commander Download Files, Download Supreme Commander Patches - FileFront.com

-> Supreme Commander: Supreme Commander Download Files, Download Supreme Commander Patches - FileFront.com


die patches sind getrennt zu downloaden, ist leider so. 

Um fehlerfrei und sauber zu Patchen, musst du überprüfen, ob der Patchversion (Patchdatei von Internet heruntergeladen) neuer als dein Spielversion ist. Alte Patchversion gegen neue Spielversion funktioniert meist nicht und kommt nur fehlermeldung raus.

EDIT: achso, was ist dein aktuellster patchversion von das spiel?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (26. September 2009)

Pffzzhh! schrieb:


> ... Nun möchte ich natürlich mit dem Richtigen beginnen, finde aber auf Teufel komm raus nirgends die passende Versionsangabe meiner installierten Versionen. Die Details der .exe zeigen leider eine andere Nummerierung als die Patches. ...



Das war die Frage  Danke erstmal für die ANtwort!

Ich habe jetzt für Forged Alliance die beiden Patches geladen uns installiert, von alt nach neu. Leider ist mein Problem immer noch da.

Ich wähle unter Einheiten "keine Spielbeender" und "keine Atomwaffen" und trotzdem kann sowas gebaut werden. So macht mir das keinen Spaß.

Liegt das vielleicht an der deutschen Version? Ich hatte zuvor nur Forged Alliance auf Englisch "ausprobiert", da war das kein Problem


----------



## RedBrain (27. September 2009)

Guten Morgen! 

Ohne Atomwaffen -> keine normale Stragetische Raketenwerfer 

Sind nicht betroffen: Experimentelle Atombombe von Seraphim und Schiffe/U-Boote mit Nuklearwaffen.


Kein Spielbeender sind nur Schwere Artellerie betroffen, die experimentellen nicht. 


Ist leider so.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (27. September 2009)

Achso! Danke für den Tipp. Das heißt also, dass er auf jeden Fall experimentelle Artillerie gebaut hat.

Aber ich kann doch trotzdem auch einen experimentellen Raketenwerfer (Atom) bauen!?

Kannst du mir kurz sagen, welche Rassen sowas nicht haben, damit ich gegen die KI nur diese auswähle?

Vielen Dank erstmal!


----------

